# anyone know how much weight a standard 5ft bar can hold?



## Fabion Drivenne (Jul 20, 2008)

I have a standard 5 foot york barbell does anyone know the max weight it can handle? right now im not goin above 60kg (cause i cant fit anymore on it) and thats plenty for most exercises, bar squats n deadlifts


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

If your talking about a standard olympic bar that weighs 45 lbs...the kind you see ppl in the gym benching with and your lifting 120 something lbs, I think you will be fine...I've personnaly seen 550 lbs...loaded with only a slight curvature...Google for the exact amounts...


----------



## jjj (Jun 1, 2008)

at 5 foot it sounds more like the argos york ones you buy in a set, wouldnt want 225kg on that lol,

the olympic gym ones are more like 6 foot+


----------



## jjj (Jun 1, 2008)

....and im sure he'd fit more than 60k on a proper bar


----------



## Nathan Wind (Feb 25, 2008)

I've got an old 5' standard bar that I used to use when I started training and it bends worryingly with any more than 80kg loaded, so I've never been inclined to take it past that. I spent a bit of cash on a decent 7' bar(still standard) and I've had as much as 140kg on that with only a slight bend. Tbh, I think it's probably time to think about going Olympic.


----------



## Fabion Drivenne (Jul 20, 2008)

aye it was from argos actually lol..cheers everyone, was just a random question


----------



## Yea Boi (Mar 24, 2008)

yea i have that bar too, 5ft chrome plated spinlock bar, the weight limit on it is 125kg

http://www.yorkfitness.com/Standard-Bars-and-Collars-item-540/5ft-Spinlock-Barbell-Bar.html

its all good considering im only small and put my muscles under strain from smaller weights than most people so it will be a while before i reach that limit


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

Greekgoddess said:


> On the York around 100 kg, on the olympic bar I have seen 600 plus.


 600kg on a regular olympic bar, no chance.

On a specialised powerlifting bar yes it can hold that much but a regular olympic bar starts bending and wobbling at around the 220kg mark and then when you go over 300kg it bends.

I have currently bent 3 bars in my local gym:whistling: no one has said any thing yet:thumb:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Con said:


> I have currently bent 3 bars in my local gym:whistling: no one has said any thing yet:thumb:


Been loading them on a bench?! :tongue: :lol:

600lb on a cheapo olympic bar is feasible because i do it often but it's ready to snap.

The 'black' olympic bar(that has no flex) will hold a serious amount more than that,but just dont try bench pressing a max weight like i did with one a good few years back.....it almost smashed through my chest!! :whistling: :whistling:


----------

